# My Bostitch nailer finally made me happy today



## longgone

It sounds like you got a lemonade.. I have the bostitch nailer that uses the 16g nails and it has worked flawlessly since I bought it in 2008.
I do have a pin nailer but it is a porter cable and it has worked with no problems. I use it at least once a year.


----------



## dhazelton

I have the framing gun and a stapler which work great. Your 'review' doesn't give any reasons why the one star.


----------



## MT_Stringer

Sorry about your troubles. My 18 ga nailer and 3/32 crown stapler have been flawless for two years now. I did have trouble with a HF pin nailer and tossed it.


----------



## timbertailor

They are easy to work on and do require service.

I finally had to rebuild one of the three after 20 years.

$16 in parts and the girl on the phone help me trouble shoot it.


----------



## AandCstyle

Sorry yours didn't work out for you. I have had that same model for about 7 years and never a problem for me.


----------



## Rick Dennington

OttoH: I have the exact 18 gauge nailer, and it worked fine for several years….Then it started loosing air, so I took out the 1/4" nipple, put some pipe tape around it, but it sounded like it was coming out of the end cap…I tightened it down a tad, and that sucker cracked, was loosing air and oil….It has a rubber O-ring inside that never seated…..I tried epoxing it…..no good…..I finally got on line and found a place called Tool Parts Direct.com that carried all kinds of parts for all major brands of power tools, hand tools, etc….Ordered a new end cap, nipple, and now that sucker works like a tool is supposed to work….Put a little oil in, and go to nailing…..But I know exactly how you felt…..I wanted to beat mine in the ground, but held out for a better deal….Glad I found them, as I was about to scrap it…I do have 2 others, but I saved this one's life….


----------



## mattg

Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel!! Lol
I've only used Porter Cable, no problems yet!!


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Pin nailers (not 16/18 gaugers) are not like pin nailers. Pin nailers shoot pins. I love mine but it's a porter cable one. I use it in the shop all the time. The pins hold good and you need a microscope to see the hole. Since the pins are small they do misfire more times than other gauge nail guns. I love mine. Since it is so useful, I encourage you to try another brand.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

And I was about to drop 120+tax on the new BOSTITCH-BTFP12233 which has 5 start reviews.


----------



## ward63

Where's the pics?


----------



## NoThanks

Never owned a Bostitch tool in my 30+ year career. 
Looks like from the above responses that I've been missing out…..............NOT


----------



## Rick Dennington

This the only Bostich tool I own…If it weren't for my son giving it to me as a b.d. present, I wouldn't have one, either…...


----------



## dhazelton

As stated above, I'd like to see the proof of said destruction instead of a photo cribbed from a website. And I'd still like to know what was wrong with the gun, if anything.


----------



## ssnvet

The SB1850BN is an 18 ga brad nailer, not a 23 ga pin nailer, so I hope the OP isn't trying to drive pins with it.

I've never used a pin nailer before, but Craftsman by the Lake knows his stuff and now I'm interested in seeing what they look like.

I have the Bostich BT1855K (slightly newer model than the OPs model) and have driven 5/8", 3/4", 1" & 2" brads. The gun has performed flawlessly, never missing a beat. It's very light and handy, and I really like it a lot.

Bostich….some people love em… others hate em…. Where I work, we are a Bostich Platinum account, with weekly deliveries and we have dozens of guns on loan at no charge.

The thing Bostich does best is industrial fasteners. They have a PHD "nail doctor" to consult customers with demanding applications (he helped me spec odd nails on two occasions). Their fasteners are more expensive, but they are pretty much the best quality out there….. and when you're building to an ASTM or mil. spec. (and risk getting sued for non-compliance) you want nails that you trust will meet the stated hardness and strength requirements. Just like with chisels and hand saws, it's all about the metal.

We've also used the China stuff … and I can definitely tell the difference.


----------



## MrRon

I have a Bostitch framing nailer, palm nailer and an 18 ga brad nailer and have never had a problem with them and they have seen a lot of use. Nails used can make a big difference.


----------



## ThomasPittman

I guess saying "this is bad" counts as a review, but more info would be helpful with what the actual problems with the nailer are. I also have Bostitch nailers and haven't had any problems thus far.


----------



## NormG

Tool abuse, wow never heard of this happening with this brand


----------



## patcollins

> Pin nailers (not 16/18 gaugers) are not like pin nailers.


Is this some sort of deep philosophical quote?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> Pin nailers (not 16/18 gaugers) are not like pin nailers.
> 
> Is this some sort of deep philosophical quote?
> 
> - patcollins


Not actually code….. More like a test. The first one to notice this error and comment on it is the winner. Today you are a winner. And for commenting in the way you did makes you a real winner.

Of course, as everyone knows the words should be indicate that pin nailers are not like 16/18 gauge nailers. The way I typed it is sort of like the question "Is it colder in the winter than it is in the city?" At first glance it looks deeply philosophical, like you thought my question was. I commend you on your hobby proofreading.

Thank you.


----------



## DalyArcher

I have a bostich oil free narrow crown stapler. I have installed a few sub floors with it and reach for it from time to time for case construction or rough drawers when i don't feel like cutting locking rabbets. So far, so good, no problems with it and i likely would not hesitate to buy another.


----------



## MBAJIM

I had the same nailer, it would misfire every few nails, really pissed me off. I went Harbor Freight and bought one of there nailers, never had a problem. Now, I don't honestly see why you'd spend $50 - $100 more for a nailer that doesn't work. Anyhow, just my opinion.


----------

